# Shipping Ammo to The Island



## mososodbob (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone with knowledge of freight forwarding operations to take advantage of bulk purchases of ammo from the mainland? None of the big dealers will ship to HI or Alaska.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

The bastards!!


----------

